# removing speed limiter?



## missourifornian

Hey everyone. I have a craftsman 48" with the 20 hp engine, and i guess a hydro tranny. What would the process be to remove the speed limiter? is this possible? I use the tractor to go where our bigger tractor cant haul, and would be nice to use a little more power from the engine. Thanks!


----------



## flman

I have not done stuff like that in like 35 years, back in the days of mini bikes and go carts. They used to use a B&S or a Tecumseh engine. Basically the governor came out of the lower part of the crankcase. You have to get rid of the linkage from it, so it wont be able to close the butterfly at the carb. But be warned, those governors are on there for a reason, and those mini bike and go cart engines did not last all that long before they started burning oil, but they were alot of fun. Man this brings back some fun child hood memories.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

No idea, but be sure to wear safety goggles:drums:!


----------



## flman

I was thinking, when the tractor is working hard the governor will not be governing a thing, so I don't think you should bother? But on a mini bike, we needed the engine to rev in order to go fast.


----------



## missourifornian

Dont worry, this tractor isn't working that hard, we just prefer to use it because it uses less gas than our other vehicles. this is what i was wondering, what is the point of being able to rev the engine to about 3k rpm, when there is only that sloowwww top speed? of course I have the mower deck off, so it seems to me like there is no point in the speed limiter. (?) any explanation?


----------



## flman

missourifornian said:


> Dont worry, this tractor isn't working that hard, we just prefer to use it because it uses less gas than our other vehicles. this is what i was wondering, what is the point of being able to rev the engine to about 3k rpm, when there is only that sloowwww top speed? of course I have the mower deck off, so it seems to me like there is no point in the speed limiter. (?) any explanation?


Oh, so it is a yard vehicle? Rev it up, and check for a linkage that moves near the CC. That is, if they are still governed this way in 2010?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

missourifornian said:


> Dont worry, this tractor isn't working that hard, we just prefer to use it because it uses less gas than our other vehicles. this is what i was wondering, what is the point of being able to rev the engine to about 3k rpm, when there is only that sloowwww top speed? of course I have the mower deck off, so it seems to me like there is no point in the speed limiter. (?) any explanation?


The engineers thought you might like your teeth! Why don't you just drop in a V8. Now THAT would be something else, wouldn't it?


----------



## missourifornian

music in a bott said:


> The engineers thought you might like your teeth! Why don't you just drop in a V8. Now THAT would be something else, wouldn't it?


hey, why not?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

missourifornian said:


> hey, why not?


Take lot's of pictures. I'd love to see something like that! Bet it'd scoot!


----------



## bearsclaw

Its a hydro, there's a adjustment on the pump but im not sure where, my old boss I brought a tractor in for him and the ticket said slow an It was slow as hell so he adjusted something and i know it wasn't on the motor but man that thing flew when he was done! And it stayed at a normal rpm from the motor


----------



## thirdroc17

All engines have a different tolerance for over revving, but you might want to consider a lot more than safety glasses if you unhook the governor.


----------



## Cublover

Don Garlitz lost 1/2 a foot over a clutch explosion. Point well taken Rock!


----------



## Mickey

This is an OLD thread. Never was established what *speed limiter* meant. There was an assumption speed limiter = engine gov but original poster never said. Since there was mention of the HST, the question could have just as well been about that.

Remember the old saying about assumptions, ASS-U-ME.


----------



## thirdroc17

Old thread or not, they are read and the typical assumption is the governor.

Safety should be a concern, no matter how old a thread may be. If someone doesn't lose a limb or a life because I posted on an old thread brought back to life, about what can happen, all the better I should think.


----------



## Cublover

Point well taken. I had an uncle mashed in 1959 by a tractor. Even though it was over 55 years ago, he was still mashed and is still dead.
We must always think things through. There are consequences for our actions. (Is that what you were thinking thirdroc?


----------



## thirdroc17

Precisely. I've pulled some real boneheads in my life, but so far, have managed to live through them all. That's not always the case though.


----------



## Ed_GT5000

I would not do it on a tractor, I do tighten up govenor springs on engines that are running slow RPMs, Back in the day I would replace the springs with a linkage rod on a mini bike. For a tractor, If I wanted higher rpm I would shorten the spring that goes from the govenor to the throttle. but don't run it wide open.
I now how you feel you want more power. Without hearing the engine run I can't say even if you are at the right rpm.
20HP engine should give you power to spare if running correctly. 
Good luck!


----------



## pogobill

Haven't heard a peep out of missourifornian since May 2010. Hope it isn't because he figured out how to disconnect the governor on his lawn tractor!


----------



## thirdroc17

pogobill said:


> Haven't heard a peep out of missourifornian since May 2010. Hope it isn't because he figured out how to disconnect the governor on his lawn tractor!


Isn't that the truth.

Can't speak for all engines, but the ones I've worked on all have adjustable governors. Don't need to change parts, just adjust them. Usually a stop, or screw, or something somewhere. I'm a big fan of manuals, even if reading directions takes me out of the "man club." :lmao:

I use an optical tach and set them to factory specs, or close to it.


----------



## fatjay

If you want more speed, removing the governor seems kind of silly if you can just put on a different pulley for the belt that goes back to the hydro. Probably would be a lot easier too.


----------



## okenadie

Most of what I have read on this post leads me to think he's getting enough RPM's at the engine. But not enough speed on the tractor itself. Seems I would leave the governor alone. And check to see what pulley is keeping him from going fast enough. One poster said something about that.


----------



## bmaverick

I got a DYT-4000 Craftsman that the B&S 18.5hp died. Dropped in a perfect replacement of a Kohler M18 twin (18hp). It was like night and day the power and increase of speed. Next I added a different pulley. It hauls and keeps up with the quicker zero-turns. The down side, it drinks fuel more readily than the B&S. Husqvarna made the DYT-4000 and the Kohler was on a higher model Craftsman they made as well. When the blades are engaged, it now roars like a hover craft. No grass has stopped that engine yet. Even 4ft high. 

Originally, the B&S with the Peerless-2000 hydrostatic does 5.5mph. I would need to get the GPS out to monitor the new speed when it comes out for the season. 

One thing for certain, the speed and agility of the lawn tractor isn't stable for off roading nor quick turns. The machine could easily overturn. The tires are like 10psi, but I keep them at 15psi too. Less drag and less lawn imprinting the tracks.


----------



## skunkhome

okenadie said:


> Most of what I have read on this post leads me to think he's getting enough RPM's at the engine. But not enough speed on the tractor itself. Seems I would leave the governor alone. And check to see what pulley is keeping him from going fast enough. One poster said something about that.


Agreed, the easiest way to get more speed it to change ratio. I did that on my Simplicity 3414 shuttle. The ground speed was just a little slow for my liking so I changed the drive pulley on the BGB. I increased the speed by 20% by going from 5" to 6" pulley.


----------



## skunkhome

bmaverick said:


> I got a DYT-4000 Craftsman that the B&S 18.5hp died. Dropped in a perfect replacement of a Kohler M18 twin (18hp). It was like night and day the power and increase of speed. Next I added a different pulley. It hauls and keeps up with the quicker zero-turns. The down side, it drinks fuel more readily than the B&S. Husqvarna made the DYT-4000 and the Kohler was on a higher model Craftsman they made as well. When the blades are engaged, it now roars like a hover craft. No grass has stopped that engine yet. Even 4ft high.
> 
> Originally, the B&S with the Peerless-2000 hydrostatic does 5.5mph. I would need to get the GPS out to monitor the new speed when it comes out for the season.
> 
> One thing for certain, the speed and agility of the lawn tractor isn't stable for off roading nor quick turns. The machine could easily overturn. The tires are like 10psi, but I keep them at 15psi too. Less drag and less lawn imprinting the tracks.


Oh yes I don't know about the vertical twins but my 16 hp Briggs single 320000 series used 1/3 the fuel that my Kohler K341 does.


----------

